# Co wybrac z kernela aby dobrze go skompilowac ?

## 99thor

A więc sprawa wygląda następująco - Jestem początkującym 'gentoo userem' no i oczywiście jestem aż tak dobry że mam problem przy samej instalacj. Co mam wybrac w kernela aby dobrze go dopasowac do mojego sprzetu i zeby wszystko sie zgadzalo. Z góry bardzo dziękuje.

Płyta główna	

Typ procesora	AMD Athlon XP, 1833 MHz (11 x 167) 2500+

Nazwa płyty głównej	Abit NF7-S v2.0  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN, IEEE-1394)

Mikroukład płyty głównej	nVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400

Pamięć fizyczna	1024 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

Typ BIOS'u	Award (04/22/04)

Port komunikacyjny	Port komunikacyjny (COM1)

Port komunikacyjny	Port komunikacyjny (COM2)

Port komunikacyjny	Port drukarki ECP (LPT1)

Ekran	

Karta wideo	RADEON 9800 SE (Omega 2.6.75a)  (128 MB)

Karta wideo	RADEON 9800 SE Secondary (Omega 2.6.75a)  (128 MB)

Akcelerator 3D	ATI Radeon 9800 SE (R350)

Monitor	Samtron 76DF/77DF  [17" CRT]  (HMAT708565)

Multimedia	

Karta dźwiękowa	nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Codec Interface

Karta dźwiękowa	nVIDIA MCP2 - Audio Processing Unit (Dolby Digital)

Magazyn	

Kontroler IDE	NVIDIA NForce MCP2 IDE Controller

Kontroler SCSI/RAID	D346PRT SCSI Controller

Kontroler SCSI/RAID	Silicon Image SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller

Napęd dyskietek	Stacja dyskietek

Dysk fizyczny	WDC WD16 00JD-00HBB0 SCSI Disk Device  (149 GB)

Napęd dysków optycznych	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device

Napęd dysków optycznych	Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device

Napęd dysków optycznych	LITE-ON CD-RW SOHR-5238S  (52x/32x/52x CD-RW)

Napęd dysków optycznych	LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S  (DVD+R9:4x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)

Status dysków SMART	Nieznane

Partycje	

C: (NTFS)	29996 MB (4662 MB wolne)

D: (FAT32)	62620 MB (2713 MB wolne)

E: (NTFS)	50995 MB (3770 MB wolne)

Rozmiar całkowity	140.2 GB (10.9 GB wolne)

Urządzenia wejściowe	

Klawiatura	Standardowa klawiatura 101/102 klawisze lub Microsoft Natural Keyboard PS/2

Mysz	HID-compliant Wheel Mouse

Sieć	

Karta sieciowa	NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Controller  (192.168.0.69)

Urządzenia zewnętrzne	

Drukarka	Microsoft Office Document Image Writer

Kontroler USB1	nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller

Kontroler USB1	nVIDIA MCP2 - OHCI USB Controller

Kontroler USB2	nVIDIA MCP2 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller

Urządzenie USB	Urządzenie USB interfejsu HID

----------

## C1REX

Ważniejsze jest co zaznaczysz, a nie co wyłączysz.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139455

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-146185-start-0.html

Zrób sobie jedno działające jajo. Potem zrób stystem, by działał. Następnie zrób kopię zapasową i dopiero zacznij ciąć. 

Nie ma co optymalizować na siłe przy pierwszej instalacji gentoo.

Jak nie będzie jajo działało, to tylko ponowny chroot i naprawiasz problem. Później warto mieć dodatkowy wpis w grubie na testowanie kernela.

----------

## psycepa

mozesz ewentualnie skopiowac jajko z livecd i na nim jechac a dopiero jak troche poczytasz i sie dowiesz co jest do czego to bedziesz cial tak jak powiedzial C1REX

----------

## Raku

 *99thor wrote:*   

> A więc sprawa wygląda następująco - Jestem początkującym 'gentoo userem'
> 
> ```
> 
> Magazyn
> ...

 

obawiam się, że pomyliłes dystrybucje. Zainstaluj coś opartego o system pakietów binarnych, co jest łatwiejsze w instalacji. Do gentoo możesz wrócić, jak się troche "obyjesz" z linuksem.

----------

## BeteNoire

A ja polecam zapisanie listy modułów jakie ładuje livecd (jakiegokolwiek, może być nawet najnowszy knoppix) i bazowanie na niej przy tworzeniu własnego kernela.

Polecam też dokładne wczytanie się w helpa w menuconfig. To może zająć i tydzień i dwa, ale w końcu wie się co jest do czego.

Acha, no i próby, próby i jeszcze raz próby... Tak się dochodzi do własnego kernela, chociaż można też oczywiście skopiować konfig od kogoś kto ma podobny sprzęt.

raku, mówi się "obędziesz"   :Very Happy: 

99thor, możesz powiedzieć po co Ci aż tyle napędów optycznych?

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> raku, mówi się "obędziesz"  
> 
> 

 

dlatego dałem ""

----------

## mrto

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 99thor, możesz powiedzieć po co Ci aż tyle napędów optycznych?

 

To info jest troche mylace, bo w rzeczywistosci pewnie ma 1 nagrywarke CD i 1 DVD + 2 wirtualne napędy.

----------

## Bako

wlasnie cale to info wyglada jak przepisane z menadzera urzadzen albo czegos w rodzaju SiSofSandra  :Smile: , a ten Generic DVD-ROM SCSI CdRom Device to pewnie jakis Deamon Tool  :Wink: 

Najprosciej bedzie jak sprobujesz z genkernelem - czyli cos takiego jak masz w livecd. 

Oczywiscie wszelkie informacje masz w podreczniku i jego przeczytanie powinno rozwiac watpliwosci odnosnie instalacji, np. to, ze bedziesz sie musial pozbyc choc jednej partycji Windosowej  :Smile: 

----------

## ziemia

Dobry opis jest na : http://members.lycos.co.uk/fenio/index.php

----------

